# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Зазеркалье: существует ли "темная" Вселенная?

## Akasey

Если темная материя и вправду существует, практически не взаимодействуя с нашей обычной материей, то не могла ли она сформировать параллельную Вселенную, со своими "темными" галактиками, звездами, планетами, а может, и "темной" жизнью? По мнению одного эксперта, имеются вполне определенные свидетельства в пользу этой фантастической идеи.
Довольно давно было показано, что, если исходить лишь из массы видимого вещества и уравнений Ньютона, галактики недостаточно тяжеловесны, чтобы их притяжение могло противостоять центробежным силам, возникающим из вращения звезд, газа и пыли. Даже сверхмассивных черных дыр, которые расположены в активных центрах некоторых галактик, недостаточно. А значит, галактики должны быть нестабильны, и уж точно недостаточно плотны, чтобы где-то на их просторах материи оказалось достаточно для формирования звезд. 

Именно поэтому в 1970-х астрономы выдвинули весьма смелую гипотезу о существовании не наблюдаемой никак иначе, кроме как через гравитацию, темной материи. Косвенно, через те же наблюдения траекторий звезд и расчеты соответствующих гравитационных сил, ее существование кажется очевидным. С другой стороны, никто, никогда и никаким достоверным образом не зафиксировал непосредственно темную материю или составляющие ее частицы. 

Никто - кроме нескольких групп, в числе которых команда итальянских ученых, работающих над проектом DAMA/LIBRA. Действительно, заявления этой группы о первых в истории наблюдениях темной материи не слишком убедили специалистов, тем более что полученный результат может объясняться и рядом неучтенных факторов, например, мельчайшими изменениями температуры. Хотя может и действительно оказаться темной материей. 

Еще одни смельчаки, около месяца тому назад объявившие об удачной попытке "поймать" темную материю, - американцы из проекта CoGent. Пока эти данные проверяются, и делать определенные выводы, пожалуй, преждевременно. Слишком уж тонкий требуется эксперимент, слишком сложно отделить действительный результат от шума. Но есть между проектами DAMA/LIBRA и CoGent еще одна общая и весьма интересная деталь. 

Дело в том, что все конкурирующие группы исследователей, которым пока не удалось достичь никакого результата, планируют свои эксперименты исходя из теоретического допущения о том, что темная материя состоит из особых частиц - вимпов. В сравнении с элементарными частицами обычной материи вимпы отличаются довольно значительной массой. А вот результаты DAMA/LIBRA и CoGent можно интерпретировать совсем иначе, как если бы темная материя состояла из пока совсем неясно каких, но довольно легких частиц. Причем, в обоих случаях масса получается примерно одинаковой. 

Совпадение? Возможно. Но тем не менее, оно привлекло ряд теоретиков попристальней поработать с этими результатами. Среди них оказался и австралиец Роберт Фут, который пришел к неожиданному выводу: все это может объясняться тем, что темная материя представляет собой зеркальную материю. То есть, совершенно гипотетическое вещество, частицы которого представляют собой, в некотором роде, "отражение" обычных частиц. 

Действительно, теоретически зеркальные частицы должны взаимодействовать с частицами обычными очень и очень слабо. Зато друг с другом - так же, как взаимодействуют друг с другом обычные частицы. 

Так что огромные массы темной материи, которые составляют около 23% нашей Вселенной (тогда как обычная материя - не более 5, могут оказаться настоящей параллельной Вселенной зеркальной материей. Раз ее достаточно много и ее частицы взаимодействуют между собой вполне "нормально", то эволюция той Вселенной вполне может пойти примерно так же, как и у нас, с образованием звезд, планет и - чем черт не шутит - даже жизни? 

Кстати, если между темной и зеркальной материей действительно можно поставить знак равенства, это позволяет спланировать куда более адекватные эксперименты по наблюдению этого вещества, нежели ведущиеся до сих пор. Возможно, этим какие-нибудь специалисты вскоре и займутся. По крайней мере, идея достаточно элегантна.

----------

